# CO2 tank refill locations



## JamesMac (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi everyone, I just started a new tank a few weeks ago. I have a CO2 tank for my plants and I was wondering if anyone knows a location I could go to fill up a tank in the Courtice area. Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Nalgene (May 15, 2016)

I believe some Canadian Tire locations will refill CO2 tanks, and if there is any paintball arena or store near by, they're almost guaranteed to refill it for you.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Note that paintball places are likely to only support canisters with a certain type of connection which is different than what is typically found on 5lbs and larger canisters.


----------

